# S&W .500 danger



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Have any of you ever seen this? I have shot one of these a few times never realizing this could happen. There are several other videos of the same "bump fire" from these guns on youtube. How does this happen????? SCARY as hell!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

It happens when people that have no business firing that kind of weapon attempt to do so. Whomever would let someone with limited experience shoot that caliber of a handgun is a complete idiot with no regard to safe firearm handling what so ever. JMO


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

That is scary!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hmmmmmmm ????*

Would love to see that in slo mo. Hard to believe that two rds were actually fired. Someone could have failed to dump all the brass from a previous firing. 

Tell ya what...they wern't my loads. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

She had to of pulled the trigger a second time, unless some how the recoil blowed the hammer back and rotated the cylinder. Which I have a hard time believing.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2010/09/13/500-sw-double-taps/

Apparently it is pretty common.

The video s&w has on this sight in slow motion makes it look like they are letting all the way off the trigger during the recoil and then pulling it again after it has reset.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

The second shot still seems to be too fast. I have shot this gun before and can tell you it would be pretty hard to intentionally fire two shots that fast on purpose.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CootCommander said:


> It happens when people that have no business firing that kind of weapon attempt to do so. Whomever would let someone with limited experience shoot that caliber of a handgun is a complete idiot with no regard to safe firearm handling what so ever. JMO



Well there's a technical explanation.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My 10.5" PC Hunter did that when I was shooting it. I got a cut over my eye from the scope hitting me -- poor people at the range thought that I'd been shot since I was bleeding like a stuck pig...


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Well there's a technical explanation.


It's an unintentional bump fire caused by an improper grip and a stationary trigger finger. The recoil applies forward pressure back to the trigger finger causing another cycle of the action.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

what's scary is where did the other round fly off to ?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Seems like a good reason to make a single action version of the .500. Especially with the longer barrel versions designed for hunting I don't even see the point of needing a double action.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

CootCommander said:


> It's an unintentional bump fire caused by an improper grip and a stationary trigger finger. The recoil applies forward pressure back to the trigger finger causing another cycle of the action.


That is exactly how it happens. It's not uncommon in heavy recoiling revolvers OR autos. I had a Colt Delta Elite in 10MM many years ago that more than one person I let shoot it did the unintentional "double tap".. you can't limp wrist those.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

I've had s 500 for almost three years now and never had that problem. I have let a lot of people shoot it including my 65 year old mother.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Disagree*

Respectfully,I would disagree with,"It's not uncommon....." for this to happen. I have taught the 1911/45ACP to military personnel for some years. Including some of the smallest females that were in the Navy and Marine Corps. I have been the range officer for probably some 100,000+rds being fired. I experienced two "runaways" and that was a weapon malfunction.

My opinion is that if you have proper training,have a proper functioning weapon with a standard pull weight trigger,with NO non factory parts,have the proper mental attitude,and average muscle strength without any disabilities,the chance of this happening is darn near zero. 

I have been at ranges where the husband tries to get the 4'11",105# wife to shoot his Freedom Arms 454Casull or something similar. This is just plain irresponsible. It is not funny,cool,or RAD. It is stupid. To intentionally set up someone to get hurt while you film it(especially a loved one)is completely......?......sad. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> I have been at ranges where the husband tries to get the 4'11",105# wife to shoot his Freedom Arms 454Casull or something similar. This is just plain irresponsible. It is not funny,cool,or RAD. It is stupid. To intentionally set up someone to get hurt while you film it(especially a loved one)is completely......?......sad. ---- SAWMAN


This


----------

